# How to effectively markets ones website overseas?



## HoodGuruClothing (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi All,

Just started my own T-shirt line and seem to be doing rather well getting the word out here in the States. My question is, is anyone familiar gaining an overseas audience, preferably Japan. I would love some international exposure and not quite sure how to go about it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alisignart (Jul 29, 2010)

Good question, I am very new to all this and hope to have my website up and running by November. This is probably a silly answer but do you use ebay? I don't or rather haven't but when I was looking for plotter and heat press certain names come up there that match other selling sites and you can see there recomendations from other users so maybe advertising with overseas trading post equivalent sites and ebay it then becomes a word of mouth recognisable given. Keep your username etc the same run an honest do your best business and just keep swimming .. they will come good luck


----------



## HoodGuruClothing (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advise, definitely worth looking into. Good luck with your endeavors as well. I'll let you know if anything comes of this


----------



## Alisignart (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes do that as I would be curious to know how it goes.


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

Try contacting blogs and getting your shirts featured there. I bet there are a lot of Japanese fashion blogs that would be interested. How are you getting the word out in the U.S. ? Is there any way that you could use the same methods over the Internet?


----------



## HoodGuruClothing (Jul 29, 2010)

mads said:


> Try contacting blogs and getting your shirts featured there. I bet there are a lot of Japanese fashion blogs that would be interested. How are you getting the word out in the U.S. ? Is there any way that you could use the same methods over the Internet?


Right now Im basically using Social Marketing through Facebook and Twitter and several blogs that would reach my target demographic. I totally agree with your idea of fashion blogs, but i guess finding them and contacting them is the majority of that battle. Are you familiar with any off the top of your head?


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

HoodGuruClothing said:


> Right now Im basically using Social Marketing through Facebook and Twitter and several blogs that would reach my target demographic. I totally agree with your idea of fashion blogs, but i guess finding them and contacting them is the majority of that battle. Are you familiar with any off the top of your head?


Off the top of my head, I don't know any. But use Google Blog Search and similar sites, and I'm sure you'll find something. There's a directory of T-shirt blogs called The Ultimate List of T-shirt Blogs that you can also use.


----------



## HoodGuruClothing (Jul 29, 2010)

Will do, appreciate your insight. Cheers


----------



## eljeffe77 (Aug 1, 2010)

Make a .JP website

Your Website.com.jp

That will get it ranked for searches originating from Japan. 

Just do a little SEO for your keywords after that, and continue to do what you've been doing with your US Site - and you'll be well on your way!


----------



## mrhotdice (Sep 23, 2010)

The answer is easy. If you can't get your site translated into Japanese it will fail. Only a small % of people in Asia speak English with the exception of the Philippines were it is taught as an official language in their school system.


----------

